# Miley cyrus went from Disney's Hannah Montana to the world's biggest wh*re



## placebooooo (Aug 28, 2013)

Miley cyrus in my opinion has just gone too far this time at the vma's. Everything she has done was just unbelievable that nght. I, personally, was VERY shocked after seeing her performances. Its just hard to see what she has become. Not that I care anymore, but I used to watch her comedy show hannah montana when I was very young. And to see her go from hannah to trash was just wowing. All I gotta say, unbelievable transformation. Yet again, dont care anymore. Everybody now sees her as a slut, and always will.

See it here:
http://screen.yahoo.com/miley-cyrus-robin-thicke-perform-021338333-us-weekly.html


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 28, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/miley-cyrus-is-unbearable.353637/

You've been


----------

